# Jahery 701 slingshot



## ashikrafi (Apr 19, 2020)

Specs
Length 130 mm
Fork wide 90 mm
Fork Tip 24 mm
I always want try slinghshot from Indra Firmansyah of jahery slingshots Indonesia.he is very good slinghshot maker..i have been waiting for this polycarbonate version of 701 slinghshot..finally I was able to get 2 slinghshot from this guy...its well made and smooth finish..I like palm swell and middle part of this slinghshot which is locks our hand during shooting..its very light weight when compare to other polycarbonate slinghshots I own..since it's locks our hand we'll.. its shoots very accurately..indra told me that in future he will make clips for this version..so holes given for those clips..but atpresent it's doesn't comes with clips...even though it's very light weight I didn't feel any flex during shooting like in HDPE slingshot..over all its well made slinghsot..and its affordable price..you won't disappoint..I attached photos for our viewers..if any one interested ..just search jahery slingshots or Indra Firmansyah in FB or Instagram..he is having more clour options...a must try product for slinghshot lovers..


----------



## ashikrafi (Apr 19, 2020)

New colours


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Don't know how I missed this but those look sick


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice, like the shape 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## ashikrafi (Apr 19, 2020)

and past 1 week ..i didn't kept it down..shoots like dream


----------

